
Ask HN: What are the most expensive services your company pays for? - jviotti
For example: AWS, Salesforce, etc.
======
e-clinton
Humans and Rent.

If you mean technology-wise, Office 365, Box.net, Adobe Creative Cloud, and a
bunch of back office crap like SAP

------
srijanshetty
Office Space and to avoid the same we've been working out of cafes or
piggybacking on the office space of other startups while we can (we hope to
keep this culture going forward and encourage other early stage startups to
work out of our office space once we establish ourselves).

------
iSloth
In order - Humans, OS/DB Licenses, Rent, Hosting Infrastructure,
Marketing/Sales, Misc Tooling (like 365/VS/JIRA)

------
pizzaknife
humans

------
gt2
Developers, AWS is very low < 100 month.

------
Frodo478
AWS and Atlassian

------
iamnothere123
AWS

------
gadders
Bloomberg?

------
sethammons
Splunk

